# News & Current Events > Economy & Markets >  Tucker Carlson Lifts the Veil on the Federal Reserves Private Money Monopoly

## Swordsmyth



----------


## Anti Globalist

Impressive.  Usually you don't see media pundits talking about the Fed in a negative light.

----------


## BortSimpson

> Impressive.  Usually you don't see media pundits talking about the Fed in a negative light.


It was somewhat shocking to me to see such truth being discussed on a mainstream news channel.  I don't think the other hosts on Fox would discuss it either, just Tucker Carlson.  I have no explanation why it's just him or why a MSM station like Fox is allowing this.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> It was somewhat shocking to me to see such truth being discussed on a mainstream news channel.  I don't think the other hosts on Fox would discuss it either, just Tucker Carlson.  I have no explanation why it's just him or why a MSM station like Fox is allowing this.


Tucker better be careful or he might end up getting fired.  Then again, he's always been in these kinds of situations and always gets to keep his job.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

'Tucker Carlson Tonight' weighs in on the Federal Reserve's currency tapering plans.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Longer version, with guest:

Tucker Exposing The Federal Reserve!

----------


## devil21

> Impressive.  Usually you don't see media pundits talking about the Fed in a negative light.


Yeah, so when you do you should recognize there is a planned reason behind it.....




> It was somewhat shocking to me to see such truth being discussed on a mainstream news channel.  I don't think the other hosts on Fox would discuss it either, just Tucker Carlson.  I have no explanation why it's just him or why a MSM station like Fox is allowing this.


Nothing is on the MSM for no reason.  Ever.  Gotta soften the sheep up for the "new Fed" and Fedcoin/CBDC instead of current debt-based currency printing.  Gross digital currency printing->painful inflation->blame current Fed system for inflation->offer "new Fed" and new system.  Old system scrapped after it has looted generations of wealth and the people then accept the new, more controlled system. It's rather easy to see if you can stop thinking that tucker or anyone else on MSM is anything more than a highly paid script reader.  Show producers and whoever they take their orders from dictate what comes out of the teevee.




> Tucker better be careful or he might end up getting fired.  Then again, he's always been in these kinds of situations and always gets to keep his job.


Your second sentence should explain why your first sentence isn't really a concern.

----------

